# Getting bored with discus: Geo tapajos or Tropheus moori?



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Having kept discus for 3 years in planted tank, I got bored of them. True, their colors are beautiful, with many strains to choose. But... They're boring.

Mostly just hoovers at some place, glides a bit, then stays still again.

I'm thinking of replacing them with Geo tapajo or Tropheus moori. If reading the articles and watching Youtube, they seem interesting. Geo tapajo "eats" sands, while Tropheus is so actively swimming all around.

Which is more suitable for my tank size? It's 95G (57" x 19" x 19").

For Geo tapajos, I read that there should be 6 of them in tank. While for Tropheus moori, 20 is the minimum number.

Or do you have any other INTERESTING cichlid suggestion? (I also kept Multies in a 40G tank and they're very interesting).


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

Both are suitable for your tank and I have kept both tropheus and geophagus.

The Tropheus were definitely active but I never found them particularly interesting. That is, of course, a matter of personal preference. The other thing about Tropheus is that there are limited numbers of things you can put in the tank with them.

Geophagus are an interesting fish. Not nearly as colorful as most of their African brethren but I could watch them for hours. They are also compatible with lots of other fish/cichlids so you could have some variety.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm glad to hear that both are suitable for my tank size 

The Tropheus that never stops moving seems interesting to me. At least when I watched their Youtube videos, and comparing them to almost motionless discus. My concern is that Tropheus may be too fast and not relaxing watching them at my family room. It's like watching a school of marine fish in reef tank.

What you find most interesting of Geophagus? Eating and sifting sands?

With Geophagus, since they're also SA, I can keep them with my existing discus tank mates, and feed with the same food.

Reading your comment, I'm more inclined to Geophagus  If only I can find them since I haven't seen anyone who breeds nor sells them.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Hard not to recommend other SA's. Geo's or the large peaceful types like severums and chocolates.

I ventured away from New World's a little. Frontosa, moori, Altolamps. Everyone just hid. They were out of the way, not much to spook them. They just lived along the bottom.

Most SA's have fun quirky personalities.

-Ryan


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Severums and chocolates are too big for me. I'd stay away from bigger fish. I'm looking at 6" fish or smaller for the center piece, such as Geo tapajos and Tropheus.

I haven't found any Altolamps here. Noone breeds them locally.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I think tropheus are like that when your close to the tank, least mine are because they are always hungry. Once I move away and kick back in my chair and watch for awhile their mood/swimming changes. If I get up again they start rushing about because they think they are getting fed.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Here is a quick vid of my Rainbows relaxing enjoy..


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow that's a nice colony that you have Jim!

How many are there? And what is your tank size?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Als49 said:


> Wow that's a nice colony that you have Jim!
> 
> How many are there? And what is your tank size?


 Around 60 or so, 8ft 240. Tropheus are great to keep and just a bit easier than Discus, good food consistency and water changes once a week are the key.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

240G?

It's nice to hear that Tropheus is easier than Discus


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I finally find someone that sells Geos tapajos red head here. The only available size is 2". How many should I get? Is 8 ok?


----------

